
Show HN: Android/iOS device rentals for developers/testers - sgallese
https://guineapigmobile.com/
======
sgallese
I’m a mobile developer with access to many physical and virtual devices. Yet I
always find a few troublesome devices that cause weird crashes or garner poor
app reviews. I’m launching a device rental service where developers and
testers can rent a physical device and then swap it out as needed. Sign up if
interested and would love to hear your feedback!

